# FrontierHerbs?? anyone experienced?



## IanT (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.frontiercoop.com/index.html


anyone had any experience with them? a friend reccommended them to me but thought id compare before i start ordering from them and such...


----------



## Laurie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I am part of a health food co-op and I have bought and used their seasonings for years with great satisfaction.  But I am no trained chef, just cooked for 6 or more people for over 20 years.

Laurie


----------



## IanT (Jun 8, 2008)

good stuff....I was thinking of getting some of their EO's but Im not sure if it would be good or not!   so there herbs were good though?


----------



## Laurie (Jun 8, 2008)

so there herbs were good though?[/quote]

I pretty much have only used the seasonings for cooking.  Years ago when I was pregnant I used their alfalfa and raspberry and nettles and red clover for teas I drank every day.  But I have never soaped with any of their herbs or used any of their other products.  HTH.

Laurie

Yes I have been happy with them.


----------



## IanT (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you much!!!  much appreciated!!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jun 9, 2008)

bought from both of these.

http://www.bulkherbstore.com/

great prices, good stuff.

http://www.starwest-botanicals.com/

starwest had the freshest dried peppermint i have ever smelled...they have the silver sealed packaging.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 10, 2008)

I know this post is old, but I just placed an order with them along with a few friends.. Free shipping on $250 orders, that was nice. I packed the shopping cart full of sugar and salt (the weight can make the shipping can cost more than the product sometime), plus much more. Can't wait to get it

Also Ian, I never bought there eo's. but the aura cacia (sp) are what we use for adding aromatherapy to our treatments. Heart Song is the most liked by clients, and they are actually all great. One of the girls bought about ten different types - I'll check them out when they come in.


----------



## IanT (Oct 10, 2008)

ooooh! let me know!!  Im putting together a pretty large order right now... but i want to get my recipes in line first so i know ill be making x amount of product etc...

this way i dont waste money!... i think ill order from camden grey as they are close by... we shall see though


----------



## Healinya (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol, yeah, it took me about two weeks to nail down what I wanted from them. I had to keep cross referencing them with WSP and atlantic spice, some things were much better priced, while others were way overpriced. I can't remember everything (the order form is at work) but I know I got lecithin, menthol crystals, herbal bath tea, buttermilk powder, salt, sugar... off subject but also some earth friendly cleaning products and a few Christmas gifts.


----------

